# Do i need a mech?



## SmokeyJoe (4/8/18)

Howzit all

Ok so ive been vaping for aboute 6 years purely on regulsted mods.
SARS has been kind to me and i got some extra cash which means for the first time in years i can spoil myself

Now the question is, is a mech really worth it? Is the hype worth it? Im looking at something like the Athena kit. But not sure that forking out the money will satisfy my lust

Just to add. I currently have a SM22 on a pico 25 running a alien clapton 0.25 at 45w


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

Yes


----------



## Paul33 (4/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit all
> 
> Ok so ive been vaping for aboute 6 years purely on regulsted mods.
> SARS has been kind to me and i got some extra cash which means for the first time in years i can spoil myself
> ...


My theory is if it’s working for you just leave it be...

I tried mechs and they just weren’t for me but I’m not a high wattage vaper. 

Maybe it’ll be for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/18)

@SmokeyJoe rather invest in a Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

Jokes aside 


Mechs are more of a novelty. I started on a mech a while back and realised that mechs are great fun and easy to use and you dont have to worry about them bracking as much (tube mechs) 

But then i realised that there are more cons than pros to mechs. 

Mainly being that you cant see your battery life and that it drains your batteries faster than a hamster on cocaine loses energy. So you end up carrying four or more batteries on you when you go out. While you can feel the bettery draining its not as great

Secondly mechs are a bit of a pain because with kost vw mods if youre in an emergency and need to charge you can just plug it in. With mechs you donr have that option.

Thirdly coils and reistance can be a pain. With a mech we all know if you build wrong it could potentially explode. A vw mod not only prevents that but it can read your resistance and such. While this may not always be a problem it can cause some hassles down the line say when it comes to installing new coils and you jist have your mech on hand. Or wanting to use a buddies atty.

Ultimately this begs the question: would i buy a mech again... hell yes... wouldi say itd better than a vw mod... no... in fact its much more inconvenient.

That being said a mod is a mod and ultimately it doesnt change your vaping experience at all. In my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/8/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Modyrts 
Exactly the feedback that i was looking for. I was on the fence but was gently pushed over.
Ill rather save a bit more and get something like the dvarw.
After all, like @Paul33 said, stick with what you are comfortable with. And for me thats a rta and a regulated mod.
Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (4/8/18)

@SmokeyJoe How about something in between a VW and a mech - such as the iJust 3, which takes the new multihole mesh coils. 
It's not a VW, but it's not a mech either - it does have some electronics e.g. overcharge protection. The flavour is truly phenomenal - so much so that after buying my first one, I bought two more! Here's my review:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-ijust-3-with-ello-duro-atomizer-–-review.t50021/#post-675994

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/8/18)

If u have money to burn buy a DNA mod. I never owned one but soon will. Have been saving for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

Hi @SmokeyJoe 

Just want to add to the other comments above

The good regulated mods today give a similar vape to a mech.

Mechs were the "in thing" several years back when regulated mods could go up to say 15 Watts and no more. So vapers were getting mech tubes, building lower ohm coils and getting a way more powerful vape. (Often pushing the limits of the batteries to near dangerous territory). Eg a 0.5ohm coil would give you a vape around 30 Watts.

Today's regulated mods provide more than enough power with a lot of safety and convenience built in. And the good quality ones give a vape that is consistent and very configurable.

That said, I still like my mechs - only use Reo mechs though - it feels like the vape is a little bit more "direct" and I enjoy building the right coil to suit the vape for the juice. 

A good quality mech is also generally more durable because there's no electronics. So if it falls or gets wet, it usually suffers less.

But the mechs do have their disadvantages and "quirks"

The vape gets weaker as the battery drains 
You dont see a convenient readout of the battery level - you just have to feel it. After a while you get used to it
You need to build coils for the power you want and you need to be careful and test your coils and final setup on an ohm meter before using it - not just for the resistance but also in case of shorts. If you use a mech tube with poor venting holes, this can be dangerous if there is a short and your battery is stressed too far. Venting can take place and it can harm or injure.
You do need to pay attention to the contact points in a mech and keep them clean. Regular maintenance is required
Probably not worth it for a vaper that just wants to vape

- but despite all the quirks I still do like mechs (my Reos) and they will likely have a place in my vape gear for a long time to come. I dont use mech tubes though.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (5/8/18)

Im recently over to a mech and i agree with almost everything said, But for me as im new to the whole mech thing i like it. its not as strong as my 200w mod because even at a full charge its not going to give 200w output... But i prefer to vape mech out and about and my box at home(the box clouds so much it looks obnoxious)... My box is more expensive and the tube is so easy to carry around(with batteries) and if you get a good combination between rdta/rsa/rda coils and battery it vapes like a train. So i like it, im for having both


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/18)

Hi @SmokeyJoe . Here is an amazing deal on an Athena Kit. Only R 499 for the squonk mech.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/in-stock-athena-squonk-kit-blue-by-geekvape

I have one and really like it. But as @Paul33 said if you are happy where you are just leave it be. 

The* only* problem I have with mechs is the safety issue. I have 8 of them (tube and box) and have been using them for almost four years. If you are not the type of person who is continuously aware of safety then they are definitely not for you. Almost all of the battery incidents we hear of are mech related. When I am relaxing I use regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (5/8/18)

Everyone needs a Mech.

There is something special about the upkeep, fiddling and care taken in using them.

Agreed there are drawbacks but once you take the time and get your Mech purring with the perfect coil combo you struggle to find a more satisfying vaping experience.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

Don't buy a mech,buy two!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (24/8/18)

Hi @SmokeyJoe like @Silver said with a good modern regulated device you can mimic the experience you can get from a mech but without the drop off as your battery weakens. If you wanted just a change from a variable wattage device a potentiometer would be my choice over a mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

@Timwis what about a geekvape pro-mech.


----------



## rogue zombie (24/8/18)

I'm all about convenience, and I love my Reo DESPITE it being a mech.

Honestly though, when I used to change atty's on it, before settling for one, it drove me up the wall finding the "perfect" build for it. I remember sitting half a day building coils, wicking and chucking a coil because it wasn't the right 'power' or general vape etc. And I found that I just didn't like certain attys on it, because I couldn't get the right build for my style of vaping. 

I like easy, so I like with regulated you can chuck in a coil and shift the 'up and down buttons' till the vape is right 

If you love fiddling, a mech is awesome. And I do use my Reo daily, but I have settled on an atty and a build. So its just cleaning, rinsing and repeat maintenance now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

Im going to get me a propper tube mech, hopefully a pro-mech and one day a Reo.
would have had one of the above if sales people didn't want to sell me starter kits all the time.
Amperage trumps Voltage by miles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Timwis what about a geekvape pro-mech.


Hi Mate, have never used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

